# Eva's Surgery



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is still at the vet's and in recovery. They told me everything went fine with her spay. She had to have 15 teeth pulled..they have her wrapped in blankets. I hope I can bring her home later today..I will update you all when I know anything further. I :smcry: after leaving her this morning. I know I won't feel better until I get her home..thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad she's OK!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad that her sugary went well. I know that you'll be happy to have her home again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's the kind of news I like to hear now.....everything is going well!!!

:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm glad little Eva did well. Leaving them for their first surgery is one of the hardest things to do as a dog mom. I think I actually cried a little when I left Sophie. My husband called it over-protective; I called it love. 
I hope the vet will let you bring her home today. But if not, just know that she is in safe hands and wrapped in warm and cozy blankets. :heart:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad Baby Eva is done with the surgery. She'll be home soon!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*We love you little Eva.:flowers:*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update, April! I've had little Evie in my thoughts today...so glad to hear everything went well!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear that Eva is out of surgery and did well. She will be back in your arms before you know it.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Happy Eva is out of surgery and did so well. Have the warm blanket ready when you bring her home!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - forgive me for not seeing this about Eva. I was off line yesterday prepping for work and out on the shoot today. I'm glad she's out of surgery. 12 teeth - wow, she must have had a mouthful up until now. I know you can't wait to get her. Let us know how she's doing. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update*

My vet called again and wants to keep Eva overnight. She assured me that everything was okay..she wants to check her incision again first thing in the morning and said she will give her a shot for pain before leaving tonight..so it looks like I will have to wait. Both Rose and Lily spent the night and they did fine. I guess getting Eva tonight would not be a good idea since my vet wants to see her in the morning. I will update then. Thank you all for your support. It means everything to me.:heart::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> My vet called again and wants to keep Eva overnight. She assured me that everything was okay..she wants to check her incision again first thing in the morning and said she will give her a shot for pain before leaving tonight..so it looks like I will have to wait. Both Rose and Lily spent the night and they did fine. I guess getting Eva tonight would not be a good idea since my vet wants to see her in the morning. I will update then. Thank you all for your support. It means everything to me.:heart::heart:


April - tyler did stay over for his neuter. I know tomorrow morning won't come soon enough


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April - tyler did stay over for his neuter. I know tomorrow morning won't come soon enough


Thanks, sweet Sue!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

First...WHEW! and YAHOO! that she came through her spay with flying colors!! Poor little thing about having to have so many baby teeth pulled. And I can imagine how hard it is not having her home with you. I'm sorry. But as much as I have fought to have my babies home with me that night, I think I'd let her stay too after having that many teeth removed. She'll sleep the whole night I bet.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear that your sweet baby has had to go through all this  . I bet you guys will have some serious snuggle time in the a.m. though! Staying over night is no fun, but sometimes its better to be safe than sorry. Lifting up prayers for yall.rayer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so glad it went well. I'll be saying prayers for Eva and for you tonight April. Try to get some rest.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

WE always tear up and even or leaving our fluffs, whether it's for surgery or for the rare times we kennel them for a trip. 
I'm glad she's ok, poor little fluff ..15 teeth, does she have any left?

Nose kissies!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, wishing Eva a smooth recovery :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow that's a lot of teeth. Glad everything went well.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hopefully she will be able to come home tonight. Gio had 2 incisions because of monochryptorchisism (sp?). They keep him a few extra hours, but he did fine at home.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

:mellow:*kept


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I glad that Eva came through the surgery and is doing well. I'm sure you will be thinking about her all night, but sometimes it is better to leave them overnight. The Vet usually knows best.

15 baby teeth is a lot -- Lacie had 13 pulled during her spay and that seems like way too many for me.

Sending hugs to you and prayers for baby Eva.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, I am so happy Eva is doing okay. Fifteen teeth does seem like a lot for a little girl. I know you won't feel better until she is home but hang in and know she is okay and will be with you soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

April, I am so glad that Eva is ok. 
Feel better little Eva:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So glad to heat Eva's spay went well. Try to get some sleep tonight. Hoping for a speedy recovery for sweet Eva. Lets us know how is she when she comes home tomorrow.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Get well soon little Eva! Glad the surgery is over and she is resting comfortably. thinking of you April! 
Kandis


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad all went well. I know you hate leaving her overnight, but she will be home with you in the morning. Try to rest and keep us posted.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

April--- So happy to hear everything went well for your little girl.
Hugs,
Jenna ~


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fantastic news , wooo hoo little Eva xoxoxoxox


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

April- whew! sounds like little Eva did well . I think it's good for the vet to keep an eye on her tonight and check on her first thing in the AM. Sending positive thoughts your way! Give Eva a kiss from me when you get her in your arms!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is morning in Greece & my thoughts are on little Eva---thanking God that He has kept her safe & well. I don't take anything for granted anymore.
Sending you a big hug, dear April! I know you are eager to bring her home and we await news of how she recovers. We look forward to meeting her in person at HH! 
Big kisses to little girl from my two.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad everything went well!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad it's over with and went well. I can't believe little Eva needed so many teeth pulled! Poor baby!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Know it's hard when they have to stay over (...on us!... they usually sleep the whole night oblivious to where they are LOL ) 

Looking forward to your update that your baby is home under the TLC of her mama!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear that everything went well! Chloe had 13 teeth pulled when she was spayed and I thought that was a lot!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update*

I just talked to Dr. Burke and she said Eva did "super". She is doing well this morning, and her incision looks good. She also said that she is so sweet and has the most beautiful coat, she was thinking about keeping her! Of course, I said "no''. :HistericalSmiley:I can't pick her up until 11:30 EST. She peed on herself during the night(poor baby) and they want to get her cleaned up. Thank you so much, dear ones for your support and prayers. Will update later today..


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that she did well and is almost on her way home! Give her lots of hugs and kisses from all of us. :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great news April!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so happy little Eva will come home this AM (for you--PM for me)!
She won't remember "weeing" on herself---so her dignity is intact!
Wishing you a sweet reunion! Loves to the baby.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Relieved to hear that little Eva is well this morning. I'm sure you can't wait till 11:30....just one and a half more hours for you. (It is 7 AM here.)


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am glad Eva is doing well, hoping she is home in your arms soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Waiting for an update on baby Eva.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes! Good news!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news, April. Super is just super. :chili::chili: Am hoping you have her now and are bringing Eva home


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby Eva in your arms soon!!! Praying for a speedy recovery, April.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...I know she's in your arms right now. Welcome home little Eva. :heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's home!:chili::chili: and she looks great!They fed her this morning but she was thirsty and hungry when we got home..so I fed her some lunch..she's gone potty and is sound asleep on a blankie in my lap.:wub::wub: Her incision is tiny and no outside stitches to remove..Praise the Lord! Thanks again for getting me through it. I'm so glad its over..:yes:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:cheer:*Yippee!*


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear she is home and resting with Mommy!!! Your too precious sweet little Eva!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April
I am so happy for you and Eva. :wub: Wow, you can't do better than super can you? 
Penny is next, and I'm hoping hers goes as super as Eva's. Does she have to wear a collar bec of the skin glue (I thought) Vet puts on outside when the stitches were internal. We had one member's fluff last week had to get staples after, Vet said she licked glue (mom don't think so?). also, not to bombard you, but is common for them to retain alot of baby teeth. I was hoping for just a few. 
Kandis


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Glad she's back home . She will bounce back in no time! What a strong girl  :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, so happy Eva is home and looks great. I know how relieved you must be having her back. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili:Yippee -- Eva the Diva is home and on Mommy's lap. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> She's home!:chili::chili: and she looks great!They fed her this morning but she was thirsty and hungry when we got home..so I fed her some lunch..she's gone potty and is sound asleep on a blankie in my lap.:wub::wub: Her incision is tiny and no outside stitches to remove..Praise the Lord! Thanks again for getting me through it. I'm so glad its over..:yes:


Isn't it just amazing how tiny they can make those incisions! I measured Callie's and it wasn't even 1/2 of an inch! Callie never once messed with her incision since she had the internal sutures too. I'm betting Ava will be the same.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I must live in a 4th world country. Lisi had an incision that was about 2 inches w/internal & external stitches! Her little belly isn't much longer than that!
Count your many blessings. . . .


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so glad Eva did so well. I know that she's happy her Mommy rescued her. With having 15 teeth pulled, is she able to eat?


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Yay! Li'l Eva is home and well!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> April
> I am so happy for you and Eva. :wub: Wow, you can't do better than super can you?
> Penny is next, and I'm hoping hers goes as super as Eva's. Does she have to wear a collar bec of the skin glue (I thought) Vet puts on outside when the stitches were internal. We had one member's fluff last week had to get staples after, Vet said she licked glue (mom don't think so?). also, not to bombard you, but is common for them to retain alot of baby teeth. I was hoping for just a few.
> Kandis


 Thanks, Kandis..I have been watching Eva and she has not bothered her incision so far...but I have the collar just in case. All of mine had the glue, and I had no issues. It is very common for Maltese to have retained baby teeth..and the number that need to be pulled varies from one Malt to another. My Lily had 3, Rose had 13, and Eva 15. You can wait a little longer for the spay and see if more teeth come out on their own. The down side is Penny might come into season. I asked my vet not to charge me for loose baby teeth that were easy to get out. Out of the 15 Eva had pulled, I was only charged for 6. Let us know when Penny goes in..how old is she now?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

ladodd said:


> I'm so glad Eva did so well. I know that she's happy her Mommy rescued her. With having 15 teeth pulled, is she able to eat?


Awe-thanks! She is eating just fine but I am giving her soft food for a few days.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- Tilly had the glue when she was spayed and it wasn't for the fact that she never comes into heat, I would never know that she was spayed from looking at her tummy. She never bothered her incision either.

I'm so glad that Eva the Diva is doing so well.  As I mentioned, Lacie had to have 13 Baby Teeth pulled when she was spayed -- and yes, many were loose.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I think I must live in a 4th world country. Lisi had an incision that was about 2 inches w/internal & external stitches! Her little belly isn't much longer than that!
> Count your many blessings. . . .


 
Amen! There are vets in the U.S. who still do it the "old fashioned" way, too. I find that I need several different vet clinics to get what I want done. With the procedure that I had done, I think there is a lot less discomfort and less likelihood of them messing with the incision..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Give little Eva lots of kissies from Auntie Sylvia, Ray, Ru and MiMi.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Kandis..I have been watching Eva and she has not bothered her incision so far...but I have the collar just in case. All of mine had the glue, and I had no issues. It is very common for Maltese to have retained baby teeth..and the number that need to be pulled varies from one Malt to another. My Lily had 3, Rose had 13, and Eva 15. You can wait a little longer for the spay and see if more teeth come out on their own. The down side is Penny might come into season. I asked my vet not to charge me for loose baby teeth that were easy to get out. Out of the 15 Eva had pulled, I was only charged for 6. Let us know when Penny goes in..how old is she now?



I had to go back and find the post from last week
_April, 
Our little girls are almost the same age to the day :innocent:. 
My Penny was born on 10/22/12 and will be 8 months on June 22nd and weights 4.6 lbs. Hows that for comparison??
:HistericalSmiley:
_


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry i missed this whole thread...i'm happy that Eva made it through with flying colors, but 15 teeth pulled...does she still have teeth...that seems like an awful lot for such a little mouth. I know she has to be so happy to be back home with her mommy and sissy's and i know mommy is happy to have the little sweetie home.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I think I must live in a 4th world country. Lisi had an incision that was about 2 inches w/internal & external stitches! Her little belly isn't much longer than that!
> Count your many blessings. . . .


Firstly and most importantly, so thankful Eva came through with flying colors and is home and back in Mom's lap where she belongs. Secondly, this is poor Gidget's story in the good ole USA, but it was vet error. My previous (notice I said previous) vet cut the tied-off stick on her last sutured "lady part" on the wrong side and it fell back into her gut and he had to open her up more and fish it out and resuture it. Because of the length of time she was under to fix that he had to use staples instead of sutures to staple a 2 1/2 in cut in her tiny body because he didn't have time to suture her under anesthesia. I understand all of that--he's human accidents happen, I don't hold that against him. What I do hold against him is telling me she will be in a little more pain for the larger cut but charging me for the pain med. :angry: Also, she had to have 10 teeth pulled. She was supposed to have them pulled with the spay, but the vet told me he couldn't pull them or she wouldn't have had any teeth left. We would have to wait 2 months and then pull them. What turnip truck does he think I fell off of? He couldn't leave her under the anesthesia to pull them that's the reason he gave for the staples, but he never offered that explanation and maybe a discount or God forbid pull them for free because of his mistake. Anyway, I didn't mean to hyjack the thread or turn this post into a rant and she did great through her spay and her separate 10 teeth-pulling surgery, but sometimes things make you go gggrrrrr.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I had to go back and find the post from last week
> _April, _
> _Our little girls are almost the same age to the day :innocent:. _
> _My Penny was born on 10/22/12 and will be 8 months on June 22nd and weights 4.6 lbs. Hows that for comparison??Thi_
> _:HistericalSmiley:_


That's right-I remember now! This is just a guideline but most of the females have their first heat between 9-11 months. For me, I have felt that 8 months was a good time to spay. I was really in shock when my Lily came into season at 7 months and so was her breeder.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm sorry i missed this whole thread...i'm happy that Eva made it through with flying colors, but 15 teeth pulled...does she still have teeth...that seems like an awful lot for such a little mouth. I know she has to be so happy to be back home with her mommy and sissy's and i know mommy is happy to have the little sweetie home.




Debbie, 15 is a lot..my vet took x-rays first as she would not pull baby teeth unless the adult teeth were coming in behind them, and most of her adult teeth are through..thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

April, I've been out-of-town since Sunday, so I just saw this thread.

I'm so glad little Eva's spay went well, and I was just stunned that she had 15 baby teeth retained.

I know that you are very happy to have your baby home! :wub:

Sheila


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

gidget'smom said:


> Firstly and most importantly, so thankful Eva came through with flying colors and is home and back in Mom's lap where she belongs. Secondly, this is poor Gidget's story in the good ole USA, but it was vet error. My previous (notice I said previous) vet cut the tied-off stick on her last sutured "lady part" on the wrong side and it fell back into her gut and he had to open her up more and fish it out and resuture it. Because of the length of time she was under to fix that he had to use staples instead of sutures to staple a 2 1/2 in cut in her tiny body because he didn't have time to suture her under anesthesia. I understand all of that--he's human accidents happen, I don't hold that against him. What I do hold against him is telling me she will be in a little more pain for the larger cut but charging me for the pain med. :angry: Also, she had to have 10 teeth pulled. She was supposed to have them pulled with the spay, but the vet told me he couldn't pull them or she wouldn't have had any teeth left. We would have to wait 2 months and then pull them. What turnip truck does he think I fell off of? He couldn't leave her under the anesthesia to pull them that's the reason he gave for the staples, but he never offered that explanation and maybe a discount or God forbid pull them for free because of his mistake. Anyway, I didn't mean to hyjack the thread or turn this post into a rant and she did great through her spay and her separate 10 teeth-pulling surgery, but sometimes things make you go gggrrrrr.


IMHO, your vet did a sloppy job,(glad your baby is okay) and I'm glad you don't use him anymore. He did the right thing concerning the anesthesia, though..you have to be so careful with that. It's always better if you can have the teeth pulled at the time of the spay/neuter to avoid having to put them under again, however sometimes, it just can't be avoided no matter what for many reasons. I had to take my first Maltese to a veterinary dentist because my vet at the time did not feel comfortable pulling teeth during his neuter. So, we live, and learn:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> :cheer:*Yippee!*


You're sweet.



lmillette said:


> Glad to hear she is home and resting with Mommy!!! Your too precious sweet little Eva!!


Thank you.



hoaloha said:


> Yay! Glad she's back home . She will bounce back in no time! What a strong girl  :wub:


Thank you..having a great vet helps, too.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, so happy Eva is home and looks great. I know how relieved you must be having her back. :aktion033:


Oh, I really am. Thanks so much. We all slept great last night. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> :chili::chili::chili:Yippee -- Eva the Diva is home and on Mommy's lap. :aktion033::aktion033:


Thank you, Lynn..((hugs))



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Isn't it just amazing how tiny they can make those incisions! I measured Callie's and it wasn't even 1/2 of an inch! Callie never once messed with her incision since she had the internal sutures too. I'm betting Ava will be the same.


Thank you Crystal..it really is the best spay procedure for Maltese, IMO.



brendaman said:


> Yay! Li'l Eva is home and well!!!


Yay is right! Thank you so much.



Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- Tilly had the glue when she was spayed and it wasn't for the fact that she never comes into heat, I would never know that she was spayed from looking at her tummy. She never bothered her incision either. Yes, it is a great procedure when done by a skilled vet. Some still do it the "old-fashioned" way though.
> 
> I'm so glad that Eva the Diva is doing so well.  As I mentioned, Lacie had to have 13 Baby Teeth pulled when she was spayed -- and yes, many were loose.


 It's not uncommon..



Sylie said:


> Give little Eva lots of kissies from Auntie Sylvia, Ray, Ru and MiMi.


Consider it done, Auntie Sylvia..thanks for your support.



yorkieville said:


> April, I've been out-of-town since Sunday, so I just saw this thread.
> 
> I'm so glad little Eva's spay went well, and I was just stunned that she had 15 baby teeth retained.
> 
> I know that you are very happy to have your baby home! :wub: Thank you, Sheila..it's not uncommon to have that many removed. My Rose had 13 pulled..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> She's home!:chili::chili: and she looks great!They fed her this morning but she was thirsty and hungry when we got home..so I fed her some lunch..she's gone potty and is sound asleep on a blankie in my lap.:wub::wub: Her incision is tiny and no outside stitches to remove..Praise the Lord! Thanks again for getting me through it. I'm so glad its over..:yes:


Oh, thank goodness darling Eva is back home and in her Mommy's loving arms! 

April, I am sorry that I missed responding to your post earlier on ... but, my prayers were and still are with sweet Eva and you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, thank goodness darling Eva is back home and in her Mommy's loving arms!
> 
> April, I am sorry that I missed responding to your post earlier on ... but, my prayers were and still are with sweet Eva and you.



Thank you, sweet Marie..no apology is necessary.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY Eva!!! So glad she's home and doing well, April!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a little slow in catching up with everything that has been going on at SM. I am so glad that Eva is home and doing well. Wishing her a very speedy and comfortable recovery. My Bella is scheduled for her spay next week and I am already getting nervous.  Glad Eva is on the mend.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is she still doing really well today, April?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Is she still doing really well today, April?


Thanks for asking Sandi, she's doing great! It' s almost as if she never had surgery! I am restricting her activity, though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Terrific! So, so happy for her (& you)!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear April!!


----------

